# Obedience Training



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any book recommendations for obedience training? I don't really even need it to have any hunting related obedience. All I need is a really good book suggestion which mainly addresses problems and solutions to common obedience problems one may have while trainging a dog. A book focused on the beginning trainer would also be helpful!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Did you just get a new pup? We have a dog club here in GF. Give Tom Loy a call at 773-3100 or email him at [email protected].

We (Northland Gundog Club) is having a retriever training seminar at the Dakota Hunt Club this Sat the 8th.

One of the keys is to keep the sessions short and leaving the pup wanting more.


----------



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, we bought a lab from Windsor Kennels in February of this year. He's got lots of energy, which is very common in young dogs. Most likely the problem is with me and my training rather than with him. He still wants to bite the lead, jump up (at times) and doesn't sit well for extended periods. Healing is also another one I'm having difficulty with. So, I do need help with how I'm going about training him. I've been trying to be as consistent as possible. My expectations for this waterfowl season, I believe are quite reasonable. I'd like it if he could sit for 5-10 minutes at a time and retrieve the majority of the downed birds.

I will be at the seminar this weekend with my wife. I don't believe we'll be bring our pup, however, because he isn't as socialized to other dogs as well as he should be. He tries to jump on and mount every dog he sees. He still thinks he's the king of the jungle and probably needs to be put in his place by a larger dog.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Gettinbirdy said:


> Most likely the problem is with me and my training rather than with him.


Yup. But the good news is you realize that! To me, that's the most important part of dog training.....training ourselves first!


Gettinbirdy said:


> He still wants to bite the lead, jump up (at times) and doesn't sit well for extended periods.


Try snapping the lead out of his mouth, if that doesn't work, try some bitter apple on the spots he grabs on to. Jumping...I cure with the knee method or a slight step on their toes. A quick knee to the brisket of the dog, this usually doesn't take long. Sitting...Don't expect too much yet...you have an awfully young dog.


Gettinbirdy said:


> Healing is also another one I'm having difficulty with. So, I do need help with how I'm going about training him. I've been trying to be as consistent as possible..


IMO, it's ok to introduce heeling now, but don't expect perfection or get too rough with the pup. Remember, this is a puppy, not an adult dog. It's good you're looking for help and being consistant. Stick with it....your persistance will produce results.


Gettinbirdy said:


> My expectations for this waterfowl season, I believe are quite reasonable. I'd like it if he could sit for 5-10 minutes at a time and retrieve the majority of the downed birds..


I wouldn't get my hopes up for the 5 to 10 minute sit with a one year old. It could happen....depends on the dog, but most young dogs I've seen struggle in the blind the first year. I used a stake out the first season. Retreiving the majority of the birds also depends on the dog. He should do ok with that, but you never know...some dogs take longer to figure it out.


Gettinbirdy said:


> I will be at the seminar this weekend with my wife. I don't believe we'll be bring our pup, however, because he isn't as socialized to other dogs as well as he should be. He tries to jump on and mount every dog he sees. He still thinks he's the king of the jungle and probably needs to be put in his place by a larger dog.


If you don't socialize him now, it'll just get more difficult. Seminar's etc. are excellent opportunities for you and your dog to learn.....take the pup with! Just keep him leashed. There should be others there to help you properly introduce your pup to other dogs. Take advantage of their knowledge!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer: good advice

always take every opportunity to expose the dog to as many new situations as possible.

One of you has to be the pack leader.......it will be easier in the long run if its you, so assert yourself.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Griff gave you stellar advice. Take advantage of every opportunity you can to socialize your pup. When my labs were young and I used to live on Grand Forks AFB, I'd sit with them outside busy entrances (i.e. gas station, grocery store, etc.) to get used to people. I also took them to stores that welcomed pets...PETCO and Scheels. This served me well too for socializing with other dogs.

Joining the Northland Gundog Club will be a huge asset. I was a member while I was there. Finally, remember at some point you'll have to introduce your dogs to other people and canines. Don't wait for that day to come to you. Rather, plan it so you can help set the dog up for success. You don't want to be the guy chasing after your pup on pheasant opener because he sees another dog. I saw that happen 3 times on the '04 opener...kind of funny at first...then just annoying.

Best of luck!

Mike


----------



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll work on training myself along with the pup.


----------

